# New M-Edge Covers



## Kindled Spirit

Just saw m-edge has new covers for pre-order. They even have one you can put your own 4x6 photo in. Don't know if someone has already posted this but I just now found them and wanted to make sure everyone knew about it. 

Amazon link


----------



## Gables Girl

Better yet the new colors are available for pre-order.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This addiciton is never ending, I WANT one  
I have the Klaret M-Edge cover that is less than 2 months old and ordered a light last night. I may have to get a second job to support my habit!!  LOL


----------



## Leslie

I really like the look of the pebbled navy blue...sigh...like I need another cover!

I bet they got the idea for that cover with the picture from our Medge thread! 

L


----------



## SweetPea

Where's the kelly cover  See several shades of kobalt...


----------



## Patrizia

Yeah Leslie.. remember who started that.. we did.. LOL


----------



## Patrizia

I hate you guys, you are bad influences (though I still want a metallic!!) ... I just ordered the Marble blue.. that makes five of the strangdog covers.. three Medge (NOT including this one) , which would be four when it arrives... and an Oberon as soon as they come out...Oh and that zip thing Medge has you can see through..
and the hard drive case to store it all...


----------



## Leslie

Patrizia said:


> Yeah Leslie.. remember who started that.. we did.. LOL


You started it. I can even quote it from memory, "I just got my Medge cover and let me tell you IT'S WORTH EVERY DIME!"

I loved that thread. I had a lot of good laughs over that.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Patrizia you definitely would win an award for the "Best Dressed and Accessorized Kindle" if there were such a thing. LOL  I may have to order Ruby anothe koat, she only has one.  

Linda


----------



## Patrizia

LOL Leslie

Guilty as charged.. I do remember abou 300 Kolors we had come up with including the sub catagories.. we need to find that list again.. it was good too.. 

Linda.. I appreciate that,, but what scares me is the covers are now starting to cost more then the Kindle combined.. that can't be good.. and EVERY bag I buy has to be Kindleworthy.. I think I may need a 12 step program soon


----------



## dog

strangedog.com announced they have new covers expected 11/3.  they sell out fast but worth checking out.


----------



## Patrizia

Dog

I ADORE FRANK I have about five of his covers from Strangedog... i know he travels alot and has been out of town.. I am wanting a full leather burgandy one and just keep missing it when it goes up for sale.. not only does he make a great cover, but he is just a GREAT GUY in general.. which makes that purchase even more special


----------



## Anne

Patrizia: Which ones of Franks covers do you have?


----------



## Shizu

Oh those new covers look good. I have red right now but I might have to order one.


----------



## Patrizia

Reader

I picked out the dragonfly materials for Frank.. he laughed at me when I told him that women loved the Dragonflies and they would sell.. he sent me a dragonfly website where we chose the material.  I have  the Palm Trees, The royal blue dragonflies.. the black dragonflies, the tiny embroidered dragonflies in a denim blue (which he has ran out of material for) I also have the colorful butterflies.

My Medge is the Red which is a gorgeous marble red , the saddle which seems to be the sturdiest, the black and I just ordered the marble blue which ships mid Nov.. I also have that zip Kindle jacket the Medge has.

Oberon is next.. I think I have more invested in covers then the Kindle cost.. LOL, actually I KNOW I do


----------



## Anne

Patrizia: I have just 3 of Franks covers I have the tiny embroidered dragonflies in denim blue,the butterflies. I just ordered the world map cover. 

I also have the medge in red and the saddle. I just ordered the navy blue.
I have 3 others I got from Kristine that sells on Etsy. One is a cover with monkeys, one is a Halloween cover and a Christmas cover with Santa's on it.

And now I am thinking about the Oberon.


Anne


----------



## Patrizia

LOL Anne, 

SOooo I am not the only one and I suspect Lelsie is hoarding a few she is not telling us about either


----------



## Leslie

Patrizia said:


> LOL Anne,
> 
> SOooo I am not the only one and I suspect Lelsie is hoarding a few she is not telling us about either


No, no, I am completely honest...just two covers... a red M-edge and saddle M-edge. I like the saddle better.

I gave my old pleather cover away and then I gave my daughter's away! I believe in pay it forward!

L


----------



## Leslie

Patrizia, go look at the Oprah One Year Later thread. We think you are one of the San Diego moms....

L


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Patrizia said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Anne,
> 
> SOooo I am not the only one and I suspect Lelsie is hoarding a few she is not telling us about either
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizia: It all started with the Red medge cover you told me about. Then I found out about Frank's cover and the rest is history.
> 
> Anne
Click to expand...


----------



## Patrizia

LOL Leslie.. nope.. not a mom but I do love san Diego.  besides I don't even look like them (I finally posted the dog pictures in the oberon post.. you can see the fur kids, hubby and I..


----------



## kindle mom

can i ask those of you that noted you have the zippered m-edge plastic cover how you like it? i'm assuming this is to use when you are near a pool or something? thanks for your help. i'm on the fence about purchasing this....i have the m-edge leather in mocha which i love and i am watching the pre-order as i want a navy blue pebble leather one for my husband's kindle which i got him for christmas...so cool....


----------



## baltobabe

reader said:


> Patrizia: I have just 3 of Franks covers I have the tiny embroidered dragonflies in denim blue,the butterflies. I just ordered the world map cover.
> 
> I also have the medge in red and the saddle. I just ordered the navy blue.
> I have 3 others I got from Kristine that sells on Etsy. One is a cover with monkeys, one is a Halloween cover and a Christmas cover with Santa's on it.
> 
> And now I am thinking about the Oberon.
> 
> Anne


Anne do you have a link for Kristine? I can't seem to find my way. I would love to see the monkey cover!

Thanks!
bb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

baltobabe said:


> reader said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizia: I have just 3 of Franks covers I have the tiny embroidered dragonflies in denim blue,the butterflies. I just ordered the world map cover.
> 
> I also have the medge in red and the saddle. I just ordered the navy blue.
> I have 3 others I got from Kristine that sells on Etsy. One is a cover with monkeys, one is a Halloween cover and a Christmas cover with Santa's on it.
> 
> And now I am thinking about the Oberon.
> 
> Anne
> 
> 
> 
> Anne do you have a link for Kristine? I can't seem to find my way. I would love to see the monkey cover!
> 
> Thanks!
> bb
Click to expand...

I had to look for the flying monkeys, LOL! Anyway, I found the link is http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5977689. The shop announcement says they are temporarily closed, but if you scroll down on the right hand side bar, you can click on the hyperlink 16 sales (or click here: http://www.etsy.com/shop_sold.php?user_id=5977689 to see all the ones she's sold. I didn't see one for flying monkeys, though.

Betsy


----------



## baltobabe

Hi Betsy and thanks for looking it up for me! I liked some of her designs...I hope she re opens...I will have to check back...

I have one coming from Andrea who I met via the internet...

You can see a pic of it here:

http://www.twosistersmercantile.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=TSM%2D002

I wrote to her and asked if she could do me one in Leopard...and she then does custom embrodery on it...I had her put my pen name on it...baltobabe and under it maria teresa

I love the way it turned out and can't wait to get it in my hands...and have Leopardo try on his new coat!...hehehe....

Here is the link to her site:

http://www.twosistersmercantile.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=22

Happy Kindling...

bb


----------



## Kindled Spirit

baltobabe,
  Love leopardos new coat. I'm curious about the inside of the coat. How does leopardo attach? Is he velcroed in?
        Thanks, "Kindled Spirit"


----------



## Angela

Wow baltobabe... When I went to check out the website I didn't expect to actually see _*your*_ cover! How nice! I too am interested in how the inside, etc is done.


----------



## baltobabe

Kindled Spirt and Angela as soon as I get the cover home I will report.  I will take some pics and try to post.

bb


----------



## Leslie

After this historic election, I seriously thought of pre-ordering a pebbled navy blue M-edge cover! LOL, I think I am really losing it...

L


----------



## Guest

As if you need an excuse, Leslie.......lol.


----------



## kindle mom

i think i'm going to pre-order the navy pebble blue..i'm so sad that the oberon cover won't have the corners, that i'll most likely stick with m-edge now.


----------



## Jen

Leslie said:


> After this historic election, I seriously thought of pre-ordering a pebbled navy blue M-edge cover! LOL, I think I am really losing it...
> 
> L


I think it's a great excuse. In honor of this historic election, I bought 3 books  !!


----------



## grammy

Just curious....

What is the difference with all these new Kindle covers compared to the one it came with


----------



## Leslie

grammy said:


> Just curious....
> 
> What is the difference with all these new Kindle covers compared to the one it came with


For me, I didn't like the way the original cover held my Kindle. I didn't feel like it was secure (and I put a dot of velcro on the back, too). Plus it was sort of blah looking.

I ordered a M-edge cover in red which was nice. Then a few months later I got the saddle one, which I like even more. And now I am thinking about a navy one! Ack, help me! Accessorizing is an addiction!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Since I still have the original cover, I'll let the others speak to specifics.  In general, there seem to be several reasons people buy a new cover:

How the Kindle mounts to the cover--some people find the original less than secure.
Wanting leather instead of vinyl
Wanting color instead of black
Wanting a stand-up cover instead of a book cover
Wanting ALL the covers.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Ack, help me! Accessorizing is an addiction!
> 
> L


There's no help for you here, Leslie...buy that blue cover!!!

Betsy


----------



## grammy

Has anyone found a Kindle cover that zips?


----------



## chynared21

grammy said:


> anyone?


*Grammy...something tells me you're an impatient one...LOL 

There is another thread on the Accessories board that talks about a zip case...I believe it was a Water Field brand.*


----------



## grammy

Ummmm actually no i am not!


----------



## chynared21

grammy said:


> Ummmm actually no i am not!


*I meant no offense...just noting that you quoted yourself *


----------



## Leslie

Anyone?

Anyone?

Bueller?



Spoiler



sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I couldn't resist!


*Classic movie *


----------



## grammy

Leslie said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I couldn't resist!


 Well if this was directed to me,I am sorry for asking 1 to many times.

I am NOT a impatient person,sorry I came across that way,but no need to make remarks.

As others I am NEW to Kindle,and still learning the ins and outs of it. Specially the new styles,covers etc...

This was one reason I came over here from the Amazon site because some just didnt think things should be asked twice,or some were a bit snotty.

Thanks for you time with the questions I have asked.


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *Classic movie *


One of my all time favorites!

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Leslie

grammy said:


> Well if this was directed to me,I am sorry for asking 1 to many times.
> 
> I am NOT a impatient person,sorry I came across that way,but no need to make remarks.
> 
> As others I am NEW to Kindle,and still learning the ins and outs of it. Specially the new styles,covers etc...
> 
> This was one reason I came over here from the Amazon site because some just didnt think things should be asked twice,or some were a bit snotty.
> 
> Thanks for you time with the questions I have asked.


Grammy,

I was making a joke from the movie, "Ferris Bueller's Day Off." It wasn't directed at you. Ask away, I am happy to answer questions. Silly conversation is good too.

Leslie


----------



## grammy

I found a few zip covers! 

So glad. I carry my kindle in and out of the office,and when its raining I worry about it getting wet!! 

So I will be looking thru them all and making my order soon.

I wonder tho.....

Couldnt you just shop at a local Targe or something and find a case that would fit your kindle?? That would make since.


----------



## Leslie

grammy said:


> I wonder tho.....
> 
> Couldnt you just shop at a local Targe or something and find a case that would fit your kindle?? That would make since.


Someone said that the cosmetics counter at Wal-Mart is a treasure trove of little zippered cases that are a good size for the Kindle. Since I don't shop at Wal-Mart I haven't checked that out. I imagine Target might be the same...

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> I imagine Target might be the same...
> 
> L


*I remember someone from here found a small laptop case at Target...sorry, but I forget who it was *


----------



## grammy

Makes sence to me!!

I am gonna hit walmart or target! Prob alot cheaper to!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

grammy said:


> Makes sence to me!!
> 
> I am gonna hit walmart or target! Prob alot cheaper to!


Here is the discussion of the Target case...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,298.msg4597.html#msg4597


----------



## grammy

Thanks Betsy!!


----------



## vg

Oh, Wow - I had tried not to peek at the new covers but couldn't resist after reading this thread - thanks alot everyone, now I want one  
I like the fact that the new case doesn't look bulkier than the old one, and that you can take the booklight out.  The only downside is that I love my mightybright flex2 light and hope this one works as well.  I already have a black and saddle case, but what's one more, right?
I can justify this.....somehow......  green, pebbled blue.....both?  I am soooo bad......


----------



## Patrizia

Walmart has a MUCH better selection then target does..and some gorgeous colors and styles in the office supplies section.. I didn't find a 1/4 of that at any of the Targets in my area... believe me I love target but walmart has this beat hands down


----------



## DD

Hi, Patrizia and Leslie!  Looks like M-edge took some suggestions from our list for their new covers.  I like our names better, though!  I wish there was a way to retrofit the older covers with the light pocket.  I own two of them and my husband will flip if he sees me with a new one.  (It would be the pebbled blue one if I were to get one.)  The green one is nice too.  Not that I'm saying I will.  Oh, who am I kidding!!!!


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> Hi, Patrizia and Leslie! Looks like M-edge took some suggestions from our list for their new covers. I like our names better, though! I wish there was a way to retrofit the older covers with the light pocket. I own two of them and my husband will flip if he sees me with a new one. (It would be the pebbled blue one if I were to get one.) The green one is nice too. Not that I'm saying I will. Oh, who am I kidding!!!!


Hey, DD, welcome! So glad to see you here!!

Yes...I have great affection for the pebbled navy blue cover and am lusting after it. However, I got a "skin" and put it on Sir William yesterday. It goes very nicely with the saddle cover so that might curb my craving for a bit...

Here's how he looks (this was before I installed the screensaver).










L


----------



## Ruby296

To those that have the M-Edge, is it easy to access the buttons on the back?  Do you have to take it completely out of the cover to do this, or does that little elastic thing in the upper right corner slip off/unsnap?  I love the fact that the Vizu has the cut-outs, but that green M-Edge is calling to me big time!!  Thanks for any info!


----------



## Leslie

Ruby said:


> To those that have the M-Edge, is it easy to access the buttons on the back? Do you have to take it completely out of the cover to do this, or does that little elastic thing in the upper right corner slip off/unsnap? I love the fact that the Vizu has the cut-outs, but that green M-Edge is calling to me big time!! Thanks for any info!


I just slip the elastic off and reach my finger behind. In fact, I've started using the elastic as a visual reminder...when it is off, the Whispernet is on (draining battery) so it reminds me to turn the Whispernet off and put the elastic corner back on my Kindle.

L


----------



## Shizu

I always put the elastic off since my kindle is secure with three corner. My whispernet is off most time too. But when I need to turn it on, my finger could go into back easily.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks Leslie and Shizu, sounds like I really need to get one of these covers too.  And I am glad to hear that you can just slip the elastic off to reach the whispernet button.  Now I just have to decide which color to get !


----------



## Jen

Okay, I just need to say to you all that for months and months I have been completely content with my original cover.  Now, somehow, I am pretty sure I'm going to pre-order the green marbled one.  It's just too me.  
I have officially been corrupted, and I blame it all on you of course  !


----------



## Angela

Jen said:


> Okay, I just need to say to you all that for months and months I have been completely content with my original cover. Now, somehow, I am pretty sure I'm going to pre-order the green marbled one. It's just too me.
> I have officially been corrupted, and I blame it all on you of course  !


This is getting harder and harder to resist... I am not going to pre-order, I am not going to pre-order! aarrr... this is so hard! lol


----------



## Ruby296

I've got my eye on the green and pebbled navy blue ones, but I cannot decide between them.  This board is very bad on the wallet, but I'm having loads of fun here


----------



## Jen

Angela said:


> This is getting harder and harder to resist... I am not going to pre-order, I am not going to pre-order! aarrr... this is so hard! lol


You know you're going to. Just like I know I'm going to. 
Come on, you know you want to....he he


----------



## Angela

Jen said:


> You know you're going to. Just like I know I'm going to.
> Come on, you know you want to....he he


Resistance is futile... eh?? lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm trying SO hard not to pre-order yet another one... I REALLY, REALLY like the Marine Blue...

Like I really need another one...I already have the red, black and saddle.

Gas prices are coming down considerably, so I do have some extra spending money...Right? Think that'll fly with my husband?


----------



## Ruby296

Luvmy4brats,

Among the red, black and saddle, which one is your fave and why?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think the red is my favorite. I like the smooth leather and the bright color. I do think the leather on the other two is a bit sturdier, but nowhere near as pretty. 

I actually got the black one so it wouldn't be as noticable when I snuck it into work. The red was very noticable in my blue apron! LOL!!

My mom is getting a Kindle for Christmas and I'm probably going to send her the saddle one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen said:


> Okay, I just need to say to you all that for months and months I have been completely content with my original cover. Now, somehow, I am pretty sure I'm going to pre-order the green marbled one. It's just too me.
> I have officially been corrupted, and I blame it all on you of course  !


I like the green, too, and I'm not even a "green" person. There's not much green in my fabric collection.

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296

luvmy4brats,

Thank you so much for sharing about your colors and why.  I literally LOL about sneaking the black one into work!  How bright is the red one?  That was my first choice, but then I saw the green and then the blue one and now I am so torn!  Thoughts of getting more than one have crossed my mind but.............I'm just not sure.

Betsy,

Green is one of my favorite colors, but usually the soft muted tones.  This one is so bright and a bit out of my "comfort range", but I feel like I want to be a little more daring at times!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen said:


> Okay, I just need to say to you all that for months and months I have been completely content with my original cover. Now, somehow, I am pretty sure I'm going to pre-order the green marbled one. It's just too me.
> I have officially been corrupted, and I blame it all on you of course  !


Jen,

I'm proud of any role I played in bring you to the dark side!

LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## Kat

I have the red one. I'm not usually into red, but it is bee-yoo-ti-ful! Not sure how to describe the shade, but I think of it as holly berry red. 

I have an order in for the new Marine blue marbled cover. I can't wait!


Kat


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Well here's my rationalization of a new cover...."Spirit" is all dressed in pink now..pink cover...her abstraction skin..so for the skin contest I picked Cobalt Nexus...which is blue. So if I get lucky enough to win then I will HAVE to order the Marine Blue medge cover....right ...makes sense doesn't it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindled Spirit said:


> Well here's my rationalization of a new cover...."Spirit" is all dressed in pink now..pink cover...her abstraction skin..so for the skin contest I picked Cobalt Nexus...which is blue. So if I get lucky enough to win then I will HAVE to order the Marine Blue medge cover....right ...makes sense doesn't it


Makes perfect sense to me! Everyone has entered the skin contest, haven't they?

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

I have the red one that I love and I would  say it was a cherry red.  The color makes it easy to find in my purse or backpack, the original black just disappeared and I couldn't fine it.  I have the Marine Blue on order so I picked the Absolute Power to go with it if I win.  If I don't I guess I'll have to order it, the accessories are killing me.  Now I just have to wait for the contest winners and then my new cover.  I hate waiting.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindled Spirit said:


> Well here's my rationalization of a new cover...."Spirit" is all dressed in pink now..pink cover...her abstraction skin..so for the skin contest I picked Cobalt Nexus...which is blue. So if I get lucky enough to win then I will HAVE to order the Marine Blue medge cover....right ...makes sense doesn't it


Makes perfect sense. I guess if I order the Marine Blue, then I'll need to order a new skin for Edgar. If I get a new skin for Edgar, then my cell and ipod will need new skins as well. Oh the pressure! Such an unending cycle.

Oh, and I'll agree the red is like a cherry red.


----------



## Rusty

Question for all you M-Edge owners.

Have any of you had them stain your Kindle?

I was reading the reviews on Amazon and someone with a Black one said that it had stained part of their Kindle black.

Thanks

Rusty


----------



## luvmy4brats

No stains here. I have one of the original red ones with the red interior.

I think they all have grey interiors now and that has eliminated any problems people did have with staining.


----------



## Snapcat

I think I read one of the reviews that said that was an early production problem and it has since been taken care of in the subsequent models.


----------



## Rusty

I appreciate the info. Makes me feel a little better about getting one.

Thanks

Rusty


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks to all who described the red shade to me.  Still having a hard time narrowing down the color of the M-edge but I'll figure it out soon I hope!


----------



## Eilene

I bought the black medge & liked it. Then I bought the red leather one & I love it! I love the color!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Rusty,
No stain here, I have the red with gray lining and absolutley love it! M-edge gets a thumbs up from me.   In fact I am going to order the Marine Blue now. Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hi Rusty,
> No stain here, I have the red with gray lining and absolutley love it! M-edge gets a thumbs up from me.  In fact I am going to order the Marine Blue now. Blue is my favorite color.


Girl, you are so baddd! No wonder you fit in so well here!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Doesn't help that you guys are all a bad influence on me!


----------



## Ruby296

I finally made up my mind and pre-ordered the pebbled Navy Blue (although it doesn't look navy to me).  I wanted the marbled red or green, but read in several reviews that the pebbled leather was sturdier and didn't get as marked up as the marbled.  I cannot wait till it comes!  Thanks to all for your help


----------



## Snapcat

I'm still torn between the mocha and the pebbled blue. The pebbled blue will probably win out but I'm trying to wait until the Oberon covers come out before I order one.


----------



## Rusty

Linda,

Thanks

Rusty


----------



## vg

I have the black leather cover and the saddle leather - no stains here!  Would someone please post when they get their new pebbled blue (and the new booklight) and let me know how fabulous it is?  I'm standing on the ledge and just need a little push.....


----------



## Angela

Hi Eilene... welcome to the boards!


----------



## Eilene

Thanks Angela!


----------



## Ruby296

Hi VG, sure I'll post when my pebbled blue arrives.........didn't get the new light as it is not available yet.  And I have two of the mighty bright's so hard to justify a 3rd one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eilene, welcome to the KindleBoards and congratulations on diving in and making your first (and second) posts!

You are in the most fun of the boards (just between you and me, no one else can read this, right? )!

But it's a dangerous place!  We're all total enablers.  Repeat after me:

My Kindle must have accessories.  My Kindle must have accessories.

Betsy


----------



## Snapcat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Eilene, welcome to the KindleBoards and congratulations on diving in and making your first (and second) posts!
> 
> You are in the most fun of the boards (just between you and me, no one else can read this, right? )!
> 
> But it's a dangerous place! We're all total enablers. Repeat after me:
> 
> My Kindle must have accessories. My Kindle must have accessories.
> 
> Betsy


LOL! That's why I try to stay out of the Accessories board and in the Book Corner. Every time I come here I get the urge to buy a new cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Snapcat said:


> LOL! That's why I try to stay out of the Accessories board and in the Book Corner. Every time I come here I get the urge to buy a new cover.


No, no, no, you must visit us often!!! Both the Book Corner and Accessories!

It's me, isn't it...I'm a terrible moderator. 

What's a moderator supposed to do, anyway? Be moderate? I'm failing miserably! 

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, no, no, you must visit us often!!! Both the Book Corner and Accessories!
> 
> It's me, isn't it...I'm a terrible moderator.
> 
> What's a moderator supposed to do, anyway? Be moderate? I'm failing miserably!
> 
> Betsy


You are a wonderful moderator, Betsy... you are just too good of a salesperson!! You start talking about something and I want to buy it!! lol  You are so hard to resist!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> You are a wonderful moderator, Betsy... you are just too good of a salesperson!! You start talking about something and I want to buy it!! lol  You are so hard to resist!!


It is powerless to resist me....it is powerless to resist me....

I have to say, I find it hard to resist me. Maybe impossible.

OK, I'm better now. 

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome to the klub Eilene!


----------



## Jen

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It is powerless to resist me....it is powerless to resist me....
> 
> I have to say, I find it hard to resist me. Maybe impossible.
> 
> OK, I'm better now.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, thanks a lot Betsy!! I'm also blaming you for my sudden *NEED* for a new M-edge! 8 months of being just fine with the original cover....and now all of a sudden I'm corrupted! And NOW I even want a skin, which I never before had the desire for! This board is DANGEROUS  !!!


----------



## Leslie

Jen said:


> Yeah, thanks a lot Betsy!! I'm also blaming you for my sudden *NEED* for a new M-edge! 8 months of being just fine with the original cover....and now all of a sudden I'm corrupted! And NOW I even want a skin, which I never before had the desire for! This board is DANGEROUS  !!!


I know. I never cared about a skin either, until I got here! LOL

L


----------



## Suzanne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It is powerless to resist me....it is powerless to resist me....
> 
> I have to say, I find it hard to resist me. Maybe impossible.
> 
> OK, I'm better now.
> 
> Betsy


Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


----------



## Teach142

Just wanted to share with everyone that I purchased a skin(Zen) from decalgirl.  It is for my mother's Kindle.  I was really worried that it would be a nightmare to put on and how it would look.  I was really amazed at how easy it was to put on and no bubbles.  I was really worried about putting the keyboard on.  It was the easiest part.  The screen saver was easy to install as well.  It looks great and my mother is totally happy with it.  We are now looking at M Edge covers.  I have created a monster with my mother and her Kindle.


----------



## Rivery

Jen said:


> Yeah, thanks a lot Betsy!! I'm also blaming you for my sudden *NEED* for a new M-edge! 8 months of being just fine with the original cover....and now all of a sudden I'm corrupted! And NOW I even want a skin, which I never before had the desire for! This board is DANGEROUS  !!!


I agree with you Jen. I've had my Kindle since last April. Original cover, no skin. Now... I got my skin yesterday and am looking at these new covers longingly.


----------



## Leslie

Rivery, is that a greyhound in your avatar?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen said:


> Yeah, thanks a lot Betsy!! I'm also blaming you for my sudden *NEED* for a new M-edge! 8 months of being just fine with the original cover....and now all of a sudden I'm corrupted! And NOW I even want a skin, which I never before had the desire for! This board is DANGEROUS  !!!


It's just that we all have such good taste!

Betsy


----------



## Rivery

Leslie said:


> Rivery, is that a greyhound in your avatar?
> 
> L


No, that is our baby Mathon, a very old choc. lab / elkhound mix.


----------



## Leslie

Rivery said:


> No, that is our baby Mathon, a very old choc. lab / elkhound mix.


Ah, thanks...but I did recognize the hound in him...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rivery said:


> No, that is our baby Mathon, a very old choc. lab / elkhound mix.


Have you posted a pic in the Pet Picture topic? Mathon looks very cool!

Betsy


----------



## Eilene

Thanks for the wonderful welcome everyone!!! I LOVE this forum!


----------



## Rivery

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you posted a pic in the Pet Picture topic? Mathon looks very cool!
> 
> Betsy


I didn't even know there was a Pet Picture topic. I'll head over that way and post some photos. Mathon is a sweetie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ya'll know I love Kindle accessories more than anything except the Kindle itself, even more than books on the Kindle (there is something seriously wrong with that). BUT, that being said, you've got get out and browse the rest of Kindleboards, LOL! There's some good stuff out there! Go to the Kindle Boards Community Center and check out all the topics we have going on! And then come back to Accessories and we can dish!

Betsy

Let's Talk Kindle!
Kindle Accessories
The Book Corner
Tips, Tricks, and Useful Hints
The Kindle Boards Photo Gallery
Introductions & Welcomes
Not Quite Kindle


----------



## Shizu

Betsy. LOL  You're trying to kick everyone out of here... I don't think that's passible. LOL  Everyone loves accessories.  

Shizu


----------

